# Kurash



## ravikurash (Jul 23, 2015)

Kurash is an ancient form of martial art originating from Uzbekistan. It is fast growing in popularity and at present 121 countries are playing it. I hope you will find it interesting. I will appreciate your watching the video and giving your opinion. That will be great help to us.






Thanks, 
Ravi Verma
Joint Secretary, 
Kurash Association of India


----------

